# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  SuperStar Gemini [Norwegian Dream, Dreamward]

## Baggeliq

Norwegian Dream is your ticket to adventure and freedom as you cruise to amazing places in Northern Europe or South America. Onboard, you'll find six international restaurants, nine exciting bars and lounges, plus accommodations that are sure to suit whatever you're up for. Every night the curtains rise on Broadway - or Vegas if you so choose. And everywhere you turn, there's live music to enjoy. And you can experience it all with the freedom of Freestyle Cruising& your dream vacation come true.
http://www.ncl.com/nclweb/fleet/ship...shipCode=DREAM
Learn more about our Suites and Villas

----------


## Baggeliq

12_norwegian_dream_gruenentaler_hochbruecke.jpg
NorwegianGem02.jpg
2007-05-30_008.JPG
P4280059.JPG
P4280058.JPG
 
NCL's Suites and Villas are Freestyle Cruising&#174; * turned up a notch. These luxury accommodations give you everything you'd expect from an NCL cruise and more. How's VIP pampering like a butler to unpack your luggage and a concierge to arrange your activities sound? Or spacious rooms, to-die-for bathrooms, endless views from walls of windows and private balconies with hot tubs? Still want more? You can nod off after a late bite from our 24-hour room service special Suite Menu, sleep on luxurious linens and wake to an in-suite breakfast. Getting on and off the ship is easier too with priority embarkation and disembarkation, and priority boarding for launches to shore. Sound too good to be true? Cross our heart, this is luxury living, Freestyle.
Μπητεεδω @ : http://www.nclsuitesandvillas.com/

----------


## cruiser

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΥΔΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ AIS ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΤΟ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΜΕΝΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ?

----------


## starce

To ''DREAM'' inai to kruazieroploio poy poylithikai sthn Louis Cruises. Sto site ths NCL den to exi.

----------


## sea world

> To ''DREAM'' inai to kruazieroploio poy poylithikai sthn Louis Cruises. Sto site ths NCL den to exi.


Ναι, αλλά και η Louis είχε ακυρώσει την παραγγελία με ανακοίνωση!
Οπότε είδωμεν :Wink:

----------


## helatros68

Το Norwegian Dream στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 2.5.2009
DSC06378.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ανεπιβεβαιωτες πληροφοριες αναφερουν οτι το πλοιο εφερε στον Πειραια γνωστος Broker προκειμενου να διαπραγματευτει τη ναυλωση η και πωληση του πλοιου.Λεγεται επισης οτι πιθανος αγοραστης φερεται να ειναι η Clipper Group που διαχειριζεται τα γνωστα σε εμας *CLIPPER PACIFIC* και *GEMINI*.

----------


## lostromos

Το Norwegian Dream αναχώρησε σήμερα απ' τη ράδα Πειραιά που έμεινε ένα μήνα και κάτι και κατευθύνεται (AIS) προς Καλαμάτα. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;

----------


## lostromos

Πάλι σε κίνηση, ανηφορίζει προς Πειραιά. Τι έκανε στη Καλαμάτα, ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## cpt babis

> Πάλι σε κίνηση, ανηφορίζει προς Πειραιά. Τι έκανε στη Καλαμάτα, ξέρει κανείς?


 και τωρα ξαναπαει καλαματα

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο Αγκυροβολιο (ραδα) του Πειραια υπαρχει οριο παραμονης για καθε πλοιο ανεξαρτητα το λογο για τον οποιο βρισκεται εκει.
Θα παει στο κολπο της Καλαματας να αλλαξουν και τον αερα τους εκει σε 10-15 ημερες ισως επιστρεψει και παλι.

Το ερωτημα το μεγαλο ειναι ομως μεχρι ποτε ενα τετοιο πλοιο θα παραμεινει ανενεργο παρα την πτωση της τιμης του σε σχεση με περσυ,ετσι για να αντιληφθουμε τι μερες διανυουμε...

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο φάντασμα κινείται τώρα ανατολικά της Σερίφου και με ταχύτητα "συρτής", έχει προορισμό την Ερμούπολη Σύρου.

----------


## lostromos

Μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στη Σύρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα! Να προσθέσω ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκετε στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, έδεσε στο εσωτερικό μόλο του ναυπηγείου, από της πληροφορίες  που μου δόθηκαν το πλοίο απλά νοίκιασε (αν το λέω σωστά) τον μόλο. Καιρό τώρα το  Norwegian dream αναζητούσε να δέσει κάπου χωρίς να γίνετε πρόβλημα σε εισόδους λιμανιών.
Ίσως όμως γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες αργότερα εδώ στο Νεώριο, δεξαμενισμός, επιθεωρήσεις  κ.α. δεν είναι σίγουρο όμως…
Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!!

----------


## Nikos_V

11/09/09 ωρα 06.30 το πρωι το πλοιο στην ραδα της Συρου

P9110004_resize.JPG


Στις εγκαταστασεις της AVIN 


P9110022_resize.JPG
P9110020_resize.JPG

Και στην συνεχεια η ρυμουλκηση στο Νεωριο

P9110033_resize.JPG
P9120006_resize.JPG

----------


## lostromos

Πάλι στη ράδα Πειραιά, από προχτές. Κρίμα το βαπόρι!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πως είναι δυνατόν ένα τόσο όμορφο βαπόρι να μην βρίσκει αγοραστή .Ποιος να είναι ο λόγος που παραμένει τόσο καιρό εδώ και όχι σε κάποιο άλλο λιμάνι !

----------


## stratoscy

Ως γεγονώς είναι πολύ κρίμα ένα τόσο όμορφο βαπόρι να μην το αγοράζει κανείς.Παρακαλώ όποιος Συριανός ξέρει τις απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις του φίλτατου mastokosta να μας απαντήσει για να ενημερωθούμε και εμεις.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά ζητάνε παααρα πολλααααα

----------


## Naias II

Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη γνωστή μας μέθοδο;
Δηλαδή να συμβάλλουμε τα μέλη του ναυτιλία;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κινητικά και όχι ξενοδοχειακά είναι τα προβλήματα του πλοίου, από όσο έχω ακούσει γι αυτό και παρα*Σύρ*θηκε στην Σύρο μέσα/έξω και στις ράδες του Πειραιά.

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σασ.

----------


## vinman

*Στη Σύρο,Σάββατο 26 Δεκεμβρίου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70763



*...και την Κυριακή 27 Δεκεμβρίου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70764

----------


## stratoscy

Εξαιρετικές πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε vinman.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν 2 ωρες αφησε την Συρα και συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ κατευθυνεται προς τον Πειραια, εδω στο σημειο οπου ηταν καποιους μηνες δεμενο στο ντοκο του ναυπηγειου. 
P1160642.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Για ποιός λόγο πάει στον Πειραιά?Βρέθηκε αγοραστής?

----------


## manoubras 33

> Για ποιός λόγο πάει στον Πειραιά?Βρέθηκε αγοραστής?


Φιλε stratoscy ουτε εγω γνωριζω γιατι σαλπαρισε για τον Πειραια, ελπιζω και μακαρι να εχουμε καλα νεα τις επομενες μερες!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπορι βρισκεται στην ραδα του Πειραια, θα παρει καυσιμα και αποψε η αυριο το πρωι θα επιστρεψει στο Νεωριο, αυτες ηταν οι πληροφοριες μου απο τον Καπετανιο ρυμουλκου οπου θα το παραλαβει αυριο στην συρο.Οποτε τιποτα νεοτερο για πωληση..

----------


## Django

Κι όμως κινείται. Και μας το απέδειξε για δεύτερη φορά μέσα σε λίγους μήνες. Το Norwegian Dream αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πίσω από το φανάρι, τώρα τι κάνει εκεί, θα σας γελάσω.

----------


## Django

Και ιδού τα τεκμήρια.. Για τους fan του ανευ λόγου ρεπορτάζ. Αντικειμενικά πάντως, άνοιξε το μάτι μας. Καταλάμβανε αρκετό όγκο μέσα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο σιγα-σιγα ετοιμαζετε
BS2 004NA.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Για που το΄βαλέ?

----------


## lostromos

Μήπως ετοιμάζεται για ένα μήνα στη ράδα του Πειραιά πάλι?
Και σήμερα το AIS έχει πρόβλημα... 
Σέρνεται!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

γνωριζει κανεις τι κανει αγκυροβολημενο στο κεντρο του αιγαιου και συγκεκριμενα εκει ανατολικα της ανδρου (37,94Ν 25,38Ε)(πηγη marrinetrffic)

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

το βρηκα εριξε πετονια και κινηται με ταχυτητα συρτης(κοντα στα 2 knots) προς Μυκονο το αν θα φτασει ή θα αλλαξει πορεια αγνωστο

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πάντως το πλήρωμά του (όσο απόμεινε εκεί πάνω...) πρέπει να περνάει ζωή και κότα! Δωρεάν κρουαζιέρες στο αιγαίο!

----------


## lostromos

Μάλλον ψάχνει για το επόμενο μέρος που θα περάσει 1 μήνα!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Πάντως το πλήρωμά του (όσο απόμεινε εκεί πάνω...) πρέπει να περνάει ζωή και κότα! Δωρεάν κρουαζιέρες στο αιγαίο!


 Μαζι σου μεχρι ενα σημειο ομως να σκεφτουμε και λιγο την αβεβαιωτητα του πληρωματος για το μελλον τους

----------


## mastrokostas

Με πρόλαβε ο φιλος Ανδρος !
Προσωπικά δεν θα θελα να ‘μουν στην θέση του πληρώματος με τιποτα!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Προς το παρρον συνεχιζει να πλεει με ταχυτητα τρατας 28 μιλια ΒΑ της ανδρου και πορεια 8 μοιρες.Το AIS δειχνει κουσαντασι σαν προορισμο και αφιξη 14/7 ωρα 09:00 UTC οποτε δεν βιαζετε αν ισχυουν τα δεδομενα που δινει

----------


## Nikos_V

> Προς το παρρον συνεχιζει να πλεει με ταχυτητα τρατας 28 μιλια ΒΑ της ανδρου και πορεια 8 μοιρες.Το AIS δειχνει κουσαντασι σαν προορισμο και αφιξη 14/7 ωρα 09:00 UTC οποτε δεν βιαζετε αν ισχυουν τα δεδομενα που δινει


Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι συντομα θα επιστρεψει στο Νεωρειο!!
Οι σωστικες λεμβοι τις αριστερης μπαντας βρισκονται στο Νεωρειο!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πιστευα οτι θα το εκανε χτες με την πορεια που ειχε αλλα γυρισε παλι βορεια λιγο πριν το στενο Τηνου-Μυκονου και αυτη τη στιγμη πρεπει να εκλεισε και το AIS γιατι δεν φαινεται πουθενα

----------


## lostromos

Ακόμη εκεί, με 1,5 μίλι.
Θα έχει καλή "συρτή" η περιοχή.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Kαι παλι πορεια προς το στενο Τ-Μ ισως τωρα φτασει Συρο να παρει και τα σωστικα παντως προορισμος και ωρα αφιξης εχουν παραμεινει ως ειχαν

----------


## kkouz

μετά την βόλτα του στην Τουρκία πάλι πίσω για Σύρο....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εντυπωση μου κανει η ταχυτητα του 4,8 knots

----------


## lostromos

> Εντυπωση μου κανει η ταχυτητα του 4,8 knots


Η άφιξή του στη Σύρο, προβλέπεται για Δευτέρα πρωί. Οπότε μέχρι τότε, ρίχνει συρτή πάλι. Τώρα πηγαίνει ΒΔ με κατεύθυνση προς Σκύρο...
Στο Κουσάντασι έπιασε?

----------


## kkouz

ΜΠΑ....ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΨΑΡΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ.....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Η άφιξή του στη Σύρο, προβλέπεται για Δευτέρα πρωί. Οπότε μέχρι τότε, ρίχνει συρτή πάλι. Τώρα πηγαίνει ΒΔ με κατεύθυνση προς Σκύρο...
> Στο Κουσάντασι έπιασε?


 Γι αυτο μου κανει εντυπωση παει γρηγορα παντωσ επεστρεψε στα φυσιολογικα του ολο το πρωι γυρναει μεταξυ Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου με ταχυτητα κοντα στα 2 knots.Το AIS δειχνει προορισμο Συρο με χτεσινη ομως ημερομηνια

----------


## zozef

> Γι αυτο μου κανει εντυπωση παει γρηγορα παντωσ επεστρεψε στα φυσιολογικα του ολο το πρωι γυρναει μεταξυ Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου με ταχυτητα κοντα στα 2 knots.Το AIS δειχνει προορισμο Συρο με χτεσινη ομως ημερομηνια


Χθες το πρωι πηγαινοντας για Τηνο με το 5
love 024NA.jpg
Η ορατοτητα ειναι λιγο χαλια, για ειχε ενα ψιλοεφταρακι.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Και αλλη μια βολτα στο κουσαντασι και βλεπουμε

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και αλλη μια βολτα στο κουσαντασι και βλεπουμε


Μην ανησυχεις θα επιστρεψει και παλι στην εδρα του......... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Μην ανησυχεις θα επιστρεψει και παλι στην εδρα του.........


 Αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο κριμα ομως το βαπορι

----------


## Joyrider

Την Παρασκευή και εχθές το είδα στο Νεώριο προφανώς για επισκευή.Επιβλητικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο και όμορφο.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Την Παρασκευή και εχθές το είδα στο Νεώριο προφανώς για επισκευή.Επιβλητικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο και όμορφο.


 Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ξεχειμωνιασει εκει περα περιμενωντας αγοραστη και εξ αλλου τι να την κανει την επισκευη μηπως ταξιδευει καθολου?

----------


## Joyrider

> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ξεχειμωνιασει εκει περα περιμενωντας αγοραστη και εξ αλλου τι να την κανει την επισκευη μηπως ταξιδευει καθολου?


 
Και πιάνει ντόκο στα ναυπηγεία ; Εκεί το είδα και θεώρησα ότι κάνει κάποια επισκευή, μάλιστα είχε και τα φώτα του αναμένα, δεν ήταν σβηστό.Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα, δικό μου δεν είναι :lol: οπότε δεν μου κάνει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη  :Wink:  ...όμορφο σκάφος πάντως.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Και πιάνει ντόκο στα ναυπηγεία ; Εκεί το είδα και θεώρησα ότι κάνει κάποια επισκευή, μάλιστα είχε και τα φώτα του αναμένα, δεν ήταν σβηστό.Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα, δικό μου δεν είναι :lol: οπότε δεν μου κάνει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη  ...όμορφο σκάφος πάντως.


 Ναι ειναι πολυ ομορφο και ειναι κριμα που εχει τετοια τυχη που και που βγαινει στο Αιγαιο κανει κατι βολτες με την ηλιγγιωδη ταχυτητα των 3 μιλιων και ξαναεπιστρεφει Συρο ή στη ραδα του Πειραια αυτα ετσι για την ιστορια

----------


## basilis.m

αυτη την ωρα κοβει βολτες ανοιχτα της Σεριφου

----------


## τοξοτης

Ένα βιντεάκι σχετικό με κάποιο παλιό ατύχημα του πλοίου

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/102684...south_america/

και η συνέπεια.

http://www.cargolaw.com/images/disas...CL.Dream13.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

> Ένα βιντεάκι σχετικό με κάποιο παλιό ατύχημα του πλοίου
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/102684...south_america/
> 
> και η συνέπεια.
> 
> http://www.cargolaw.com/images/disas...CL.Dream13.jpg


Καλημερα , δεν καταλαβα την διαφορα απο το βιντεακι στην φωτογραφια αφου το ενα εχει μια γωνια καταπλωρα (βιντεο) ενω εδω στην φωτογραφια ειναι διαλυμενη.Ειχε 2 ατυχηματα ?

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Καλημερα , δεν καταλαβα την διαφορα απο το βιντεακι στην φωτογραφια αφου το ενα εχει μια γωνια καταπλωρα (βιντεο) ενω εδω στην φωτογραφια ειναι διαλυμενη.Ειχε 2 ατυχηματα ?


 Εχω και εγω την ιδια απορια αλλη η μια ζημια και αλοο η αλλη με την δευτερη να νομιζεις οτι εχει σκασει σε πιο μεγαλο βαπορι

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητοί Gioannis13 και ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αν δε με γέλασαν τα μάτια μου σε μιά φάση στο βίντεο φαίνεται να το βρίσκει και κατάπλωρα.

Αλλά και αυτό να μη συνέβη , πρέπει να είναι απο το ίδιο ατύχημα λογικά.
Κοιτάξτε τα πορτοκαλί <κυβώτια> που είναι στην πλώρη και άλλα ίδια στο βιντεάκι που επιπλέουν.

----------


## basilis.m

εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι φωτογραφια και βιντεακι δεν ειναι ιδια! και το σταπατσο της πλωρης ειναι διαφορετικο

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Με προλαβε ο basilis m το στραπατσο της πλωρης ειναι διαφορετικο και μαλιστα εχει και φωτογραφιες πριν, κατα την δειαρκεια και μετα την επισκευη και πουθενα δεν φαινεται ζημια τετοιας εκτασης που λογικα θα επρεπε με τις λιγες γνωσεις που εχω να ξηλωθει η μιση πλωρη

----------


## lostromos

Σίγουρα διαφορετικά ατυχήματα.
Στο βιντεάκι, έριξε τα κουτιά στη θάλασσα.
Στη φωτογραφία όμως, έχει χτυπήσει σε κάτι μεγάλο και ψηλό (πάλι με κουτιά), και ένα δυό από αυτά βρίσκονται ΠΑΝΩ στη πλώρη του.

----------


## τοξοτης

Όντως ξεγελάστηκα.

Προς αποκατάσταση λοιπόν της πραγνατικότητας.

Το ατύχημα αυτό ήταν το 1999

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/433767.stm

 www.cruisebruise.com/Norwegian_Dream_Collison...

 
Του βίντεο ήταν το 2007

Πάντως το είχε ή μοίρα του με τα εμπορευματοκυβώτια.

----------


## basilis.m

μαλλον θελει να κανει καριερα σαν κοντεϊνερ ship

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί αλλα μια φίμη το θέλει σύντομα στα χρώματα του Λούη!
Θετική εξέλιξη για το ομορφο πλοίο και την εταιρία...

----------


## Leo

Αυτό συζητείται όντως, αλλά η εταιρεία είχε θέσει κάποιους όρους (επισκευών ηλεκτογεννητριών) πριν την παραλαβή, αυτό είχα ακούσει στο νησί. Πάντως από την τσιμινιέρα το κόκκινο σήμα λείπει, όλο το άλλο πακέτο είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως επόμενος προορισμός στο AIS το Kusadasi!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και όμως επόμενος προορισμός στο AIS το Kusadasi!


Αποστολε αυτο γινετε συχνα!!
Σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι παλι πισω στην Ερμουπολη.Οι σωστικες λεμβοι βρισκονται οπως παντα στο Νεωριο!!

----------


## GiannisV

Για ποιό λόγο το πλοίο είναι στο Νεώριο τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από τον Ιανουάριο πήγα δύο φορές στην Ερμούπολη και το Norwegian Dream φαίνεται παροπλισμένο. Δεν γίνονται εργασίες πάνω του σε αντίθεση με το Superfast XI και Coral που είναι πάνω στις δεξαμενές και γίνονται εργασίες. Το Norwegian Dream είναι σβηστό και καταλαμβάνει όλη την προβλήτα του Νεωρίου.

----------


## GiannisV

Αυτό είναι γνωστό οτι είναι αρκετό καιρό στο λιμάνι και καταλαμβάνει χώρο το θέμα είναι για ποιό λόγο έιναι στο λιμάνι τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?

----------


## leo85

Το Norwegian Dream στις 17-2-2011 αναμεσα παρο και συρο εκανε βολτες  :Confused:  χαριζμενει σε ολους τους φιλους:roll:  

norwegian dream 1.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

Μετακομισε πριν λιγες μερες στον ντοκο Σαρανταρη, ακουγετε εντονα στο νησι οτι θα μας αφησει συντομα..Αναμενουμε για τις εξελιξεις!
DSCN2284.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶ντε γιατί μας κούρασε, γιατί κάθεται, να έκανε και καμιά δουλειά να δώσει μια ευκαιρία στο ναυπηγείο, να πούμε ΟΚ. Αλλά..... Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη για τα νέα!

----------


## johny18

Αναχώρησε από την Σύρο το πλοίο με προορισμό όπως γράφει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά . Η ταχύτητα του όμως είναι πολύ χαμηλή . 


Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN4513.jpg

*Σήμερα το πρωϊ με πλώρη για Πειραιά.*

----------


## lostromos

> Αναχώρησε από την Σύρο το πλοίο με προορισμό όπως γράφει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά . Η ταχύτητα του όμως είναι πολύ χαμηλή . 
> 
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg


Ως συνήθως. Μάλλον για ράδα πάλι.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο εχει μπει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά εδω και αρκετή ώρα.

----------


## lostromos

> Το πλοίο εχει μπει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά εδω και αρκετή ώρα.


Ενδιαφέρον! Τί κάνει εκεί, απέναντι απ' τη Παγόδα?

----------


## Leo

> Ενδιαφέρον! Τί κάνει εκεί, απέναντι απ' τη Παγόδα?


Μήπως είναι αυτό το νέο 5* ξενοδοχείο που είχε εξαγγείλει ο ΟΛΠ? Αυτό το καράβι σε ποιόν ανοίκει? Πάει έρχεται σέρνεται, κλώθει, υφαίνει....... ξέρω κι εγώ? Αν κάποιος μπορέι να μας φωτίσει, ας το κάνει!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το φάγατε το βαποράκι !Στόρια παίρνει και καύσιμα !
Το ποιο ανήκει σε ένα από τους μετόχους της Star Cruises !
Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι ότι σε δυο μέρες σαλπάρει για Σιγκαπούρη !Μάλλον πουλήθηκε σε κορεάτες !!!!!!!
Έτσι μετά από τόσο καιρό στα μέρη μας ,θα μας αφήσει για την ανατολή !
IMG_1612.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο σουλατσάρει στα νερά μας, από τότε που ήταν να παραδοθέι στη Louis.
Αν θυμάστε, η Louis είχε αγοράσει και τα δύο (το άλλο είναι το τωρινό Louis Majesty) απ' τη Star Cruises, αλλά τελικά το Dream αρνήθηκε να το παραλάβει, λόγω μηχανικών προβλημάτων που φέρεται να έχει το πλοίο.
Βεβαίως το θέμα δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει και οι πωλητές (Star Cruises), έχουν κάποιες απαιτήσεις απ' τη Louis για τη μή παραλαβή του πλοίου.
Υποθέτω ότι τριγυρνάει τόσο καιρό εδώ, προκειμένου να έχει βάση η "απαίτηση" της Star, ότι δηλ., ενώ το πλοίο ήταν έτοιμο για παράδοση, δεν παρελήφθη απ' τους αγοραστές...
Τώρα άν πουλήθηκε στη Σιγκαπούρη, αυτό μοιάζει τέλος καλό για όλους.

----------


## Leo

> Το φάγατε το βαποράκι !Στόρια παίρνει και καύσιμα !
> Το ποιο ανήκει σε ένα από τους μετόχους της Star Cruises !
> Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι ότι σε δυο μέρες σαλπάρει για Σιγκαπούρη !Μάλλον πουλήθηκε σε κορεάτες !!!!!!!
> Έτσι μετά από τόσο καιρό στα μέρη μας ,θα μας αφήσει για την ανατολή !
> IMG_1612.jpg



Φίλτατε Μαστροκώστα, 

Τώρα που έμαθα που πάει και τι πρόκειται να γίνε τα πήρα περισσότερο, τόσο καιρό που σέρνονταν στην Σύρο, μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από τα βρεχάμενα του, δεν έκανε τίποτα σοβαρό από δουλειές και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έβγαλε το ναυπηγείο από αυτή την ιστορία!!!!  Ενα δεξαμενσιμό (είναι χάλια, έτσι δεν πάει για δουλειά χωρίς δεξαμενισμό...) δεν μπορούσε να δώσει στο Ναυπηγείο πριν φύγει?  Και άλλα πολλά... :roll:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλτατε Μαστροκώστα, 
> 
> Τώρα που έμαθα που πάει και τι πρόκειται να γίνε τα πήρα περισσότερο, τόσο καιρό που σέρνονταν στην Σύρο, μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από τα βρεχάμενα του, δεν έκανε τίποτα σοβαρό από δουλειές και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έβγαλε το ναυπηγείο από αυτή την ιστορία!!!! Ενα δεξαμενσιμό (είναι χάλια, έτσι δεν πάει για δουλειά χωρίς δεξαμενισμό...) δεν μπορούσε να δώσει στο Ναυπηγείο πριν φύγει? Και άλλα πολλά... :roll:


Θα πρέπει να ξέρετε κύριε mod ότι τα νερά στην Σύρα είναι κάτι σαν τα εμφιαλωμένα , γι αυτό δεν έπιασε τίποτα από κάτω , και δεν χρειάστηκε δεξαμενισμό .
Χωρίς πλάκα ,πρέπει να το καθάρισαν δύτες διότι δεν έχει τίποτα από μαλουπα !

----------


## basilis.m

> Φίλτατε Μαστροκώστα, 
> 
> Τώρα που έμαθα που πάει και τι πρόκειται να γίνε τα πήρα περισσότερο, τόσο καιρό που σέρνονταν στην Σύρο, μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από τα βρεχάμενα του, δεν έκανε τίποτα σοβαρό από δουλειές και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έβγαλε το ναυπηγείο από αυτή την ιστορία!!!!  Ενα δεξαμενσιμό (είναι χάλια, έτσι δεν πάει για δουλειά χωρίς δεξαμενισμό...) δεν μπορούσε να δώσει στο Ναυπηγείο πριν φύγει?  Και άλλα πολλά... :roll:


δηλαδη εφυγε απο τη Συρο και παει να δεξαμενιστει αλλου πριν πιασει δουλεια?

----------


## Leo

> δηλαδη εφυγε απο τη Συρο και παει να δεξαμενιστει αλλου πριν πιασει δουλεια?


Αυτό ακριβώς!

----------


## Leo

Αναχώρησε τελικά νωρίτερα το απόγευμα με προορισμό το Πόρτ Σάϊντ, αυτή την ώρα παραπλέει την Μήλο.

----------


## Leo

Πολύ νωρίς αρχίσανε τα προβλήματα?

Norwegian_Dream.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και σήμερα το βλέπω με 7,κατι μίλια δρόμο .Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε την κατάσταση του βαποριού ! 
Τα Liberty πήγαιναν ποιο γρήγορα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην Star Cruises , κατέληξε τελικά το πλοίο μετά από μεγάλη επισκευή  ,και το νέο του όνομα είναι SuperStar Gemini .

----------


## lostromos

> Στην Star Cruises , κατέληξε τελικά το πλοίο μετά από μεγάλη επισκευή  ,και το νέο του όνομα είναι SuperStar Gemini .


Το πλοίο *ανήκε* στη Star Cruises, απ' αυτήν θα το αγόραζε η Louis. (η δουλειά χάλασε πριν 3 χρόνια και το πλοίο έκανε βόλτες  από τότε, μεταξύ Σύρου και Piraeus roads).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το πλοίο *ανήκε* στη Star Cruises, απ' αυτήν θα το αγόραζε η Louis. (η δουλειά χάλασε πριν 3 χρόνια και το πλοίο έκανε βόλτες  από τότε, μεταξύ Σύρου και Piraeus roads).


Απο το 2004 η NCL το εδωσε στην δικη της Star Cruises , αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα της ,μέχρι το 2008 που ήταν να το πάρεις η Louis .

----------


## lostromos

Καλησπέρα Μαστρο-Κώστα.
Απ' όσα ξέρω σχετικά μ' αυτό το πλοίο...
Χτίστηκε το 1992 στη Γαλλία (Chantiers de l' Atlantique) σαν "Dreamward", για την NCL.
To 1998 επιμηκύνθηκε κατά περίπου 40μ, στη Γερμανία (Lloyd Werft) και πήρε το όνομα "Norwegian Dream". Μαζί μ' αυτή τη μετασκευή, το πλοίο απέκτησε και "πτυσόμενη" τσιμινιέρα και πλωριό άλμπουρο, ώστε να μπορεί να "περνάει" το κανάλι του Κιέλου (Kiel Canal).
To 1999 (πηγαίνοντας από Βέλγιο προς Αγγλία), συγκρούστηκε με ένα container-ship στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Στραπατσάρησε τη πλώρη του, αλλά συνέχισε το ταξίδι του ως το Dover. Επισκευάστηκε εκεί που είχε επιμηκυνθεί στο Lloyd Werft (Γερμανία).
Το 2004 η πλοιοκτησία τυου πλοίου μεταφέρθηκε στη Star Cruises (που ήταν και η μαμά εταιρεία).
Το 2007 είχαμε και άλλη σύγκρουση του "Norwegian Dream" με ένα ferry που μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα, στο Montevideo της Ουρουγουάης. Η ζημιά στο πλοίο δεν δεν ήταν σοβαρή, τόσο που να επηρεάσει την αξιοπλοία του. 
Το 2008 η Star Cruises συμφώνησε να πουλήσει το πλοίο, μαζί με το αδελφό του "Norwegian Majesty" στη Louis. Υποτίθεται ότι η συμφωνία είχε κλείσει τότε.
Το "Norwegian Majesty" παραδόθηκε στη Louis το καλοκαίρι του 2008, αλλά το "Norwegian Dream" όχι. Αιτία, τα "μηχανικά προβλήματα" που είχε το πλοίο, τα οποία η Louis δε γνώριζε την ώρα που έγινε η συμφωνία για τη πώληση του πλοίου (λογικό).
Από κει και πέρα, το πλοίο έγινε ο Λούκυ Λουκ του Αιγαίου. Πηγαινε κι ερχόταν, μόνο του, μεταξύ Σύρου και αγκυροβολίου Πειραιά.
Τελικά φαίνεται ότι, η Star Cruises αποφάσισε να το αξιοποιήσει λανσάροντάς το με το προηγούμενό του όνομα "Superstar Gemini".
http://www.starcruises.com/en/home/s...roduction.aspx

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλησπέρα Μαστρο-Κώστα.
> Απ' όσα ξέρω σχετικά μ' αυτό το πλοίο...
> Χτίστηκε το 1992 στη Γαλλία (Chantiers de l' Atlantique) σαν "Dreamward", για την NCL.
> To 1998 επιμηκύνθηκε κατά περίπου 40μ, στη Γερμανία (Lloyd Werft) και πήρε το όνομα "Norwegian Dream". Μαζί μ' αυτή τη μετασκευή, το πλοίο απέκτησε και "πτυσόμενη" τσιμινιέρα και πλωριό άλμπουρο, ώστε να μπορεί να "περνάει" το κανάλι του Κιέλου (Kiel Canal).
> To 1999 (πηγαίνοντας από Βέλγιο προς Αγγλία), συγκρούστηκε με ένα container-ship στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Στραπατσάρησε τη πλώρη του, αλλά συνέχισε το ταξίδι του ως το Dover. Επισκευάστηκε εκεί που είχε επιμηκυνθεί στο Lloyd Werft (Γερμανία).
> Το 2004 η πλοιοκτησία τυου πλοίου μεταφέρθηκε στη Star Cruises (που ήταν και η μαμά εταιρεία).
> Το 2007 είχαμε και άλλη σύγκρουση του "Norwegian Dream" με ένα ferry που μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα, στο Montevideo της Ουρουγουάης. Η ζημιά στο πλοίο δεν δεν ήταν σοβαρή, τόσο που να επηρεάσει την αξιοπλοία του. 
> Το 2008 η Star Cruises συμφώνησε να πουλήσει το πλοίο, μαζί με το αδελφό του "Norwegian Majesty" στη Louis. Υποτίθεται ότι η συμφωνία είχε κλείσει τότε.
> Το "Norwegian Majesty" παραδόθηκε στη Louis το καλοκαίρι του 2008, αλλά το "Norwegian Dream" όχι. Αιτία, τα "μηχανικά προβλήματα" που είχε το πλοίο, τα οποία η Louis δε γνώριζε την ώρα που έγινε η συμφωνία για τη πώληση του πλοίου (λογικό).
> ...


Καλησπέρα και από μένα και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες !Το είχα πετύχει την τελευταία μέρα του στον Πειραιά, που πήρε στόρια και έφυγε για Σιγκαπούρη !

----------

